# How to avoid moving arm when releasing?



## frenchdavid50 (Jul 26, 2016)

So all my shot have been moving left, and I attribute this to my slingshot arm moving left when I release. I've tried several techniques but none are consistant. What should I do with my slingshot arm to avoid it moving left when I release?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe your bands are to heavy a draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchdavid50 (Jul 26, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Maybe your bands are to heavy a draw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I should practice on lighter bands and work up, is that what your saying?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Lighter bands create less stress on your "slingshot-holding arm", which should allow you to practice holding steady. Then work your way up to more powerful bands.

And of course . . . Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Also, this video may be helpful in getting you on target . . . www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0TA7khITiU


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Here's an old archery trick.... Get really close to the catch box so you can't miss. Draw and close your eyes. Removing the aim allows you to focus only on your arm movement, or any other part of your form. The big problem with aiming and releasing is the fact that the brain cannot perform two tasks at once. By removing the aim the brain is free to concentrate on form. Boring but it works.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome to the forum! Here's an old archery trick.... Get really close to the catch box so you can't miss. Draw and close your eyes. Removing the aim allows you to focus only on your arm movement, or any other part of your form. The big problem with aiming and releasing is the fact that the brain cannot perform two tasks at once. By removing the aim the brain is free to concentrate on form. Boring but it works.


That's a great idea. I'm gonna try that.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchdavid50 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Welcome to the forum! Here's an old archery trick.... Get really close to the catch box so you can't miss. Draw and close your eyes. Removing the aim allows you to focus only on your arm movement, or any other part of your form. The big problem with aiming and releasing is the fact that the brain cannot perform two tasks at once. By removing the aim the brain is free to concentrate on form. Boring but it works.


Woah, this actually worked very well! Thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your welcome. When it comes to the mental side of shooting, I've trained under the best coaches in the world. And if you asked them they would tell you I have mental problems lol! If you have more problems give me a shout.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry Ibojoe, never been a big fan of blind drills. *ALWAYS* see your target and what's beyond it, I don't care if it's point blank or at a thousand yards. I've shot pistol for way too long to concur. If you need to know what a static hold feels like then brace your front hand against a post.

This is the most profound statement I've ever read on this topic:

For me hand movement is normal. Largely it is a matter of timing for me when to shoot. But steadying the hand while moving is a help. What I mean is working to control the movement in the pattern of movement. -*Rayshot*

We're all gonna move. It's how we're built. We are elastic pulling elastic. But, controlling the movement *within the natural pattern of movement, *is absolutely critical. It requires intense concentration and some semblance of rhythm, not blindness. IMHO


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just what I was taught as an Olympic shooter.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

May I ask which games?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No, never made the games. my biggest glory days was to have a world ranking,great sponsors and an invitation to the US archery team for the championships in England. But had a family to feed and couldn't go. Got to train at the training center in Colorado Springs though. Highlights of my career. Slingshots are far less work. And a whole bunch of fun!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm new to the forum, and have a question. I've been shooting for a while . I'll be shooting pretty good, and all of a sudden for no reason I miss the whole dern catch box!!¡!!!!! The next shot will be fine, anyone ever had this problem? Please help!!!!!!!!

For what it's worth, "Olympic shooters" don't ask this question. They answer it. Especially since it's so much less work...

Additionally: "great sponsors" doesn't equate with "a family to feed and couldn't go."

Do you think we're idiots?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

One of my biggest problems I have when shooting past 25' is movement in my left arm. It doesn't matter how light the bands are.

What I have found to work is to reach full extension with the slingshot aimed a good bit below the target. Then very slowly raise up until the second you have perfect sight picture and then release.

Although to me it sounds like your problem is more likely pouch control. If your arm is not moving until after you release it shouldn't really be affecting the trajectory.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Do you think we're idiots?[/font][/color]


Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow your good! You should work for the Clinton campaign


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow your good! You should work for the Clinton campaign


Well sir, that was low. Handball against a curb low. You've forced me to respond in verse:

When questions become insults, or interpreted as such,

Then we forfeit comprehension, and we won't better much.

We're all fragile somewhere hidden, as we glean intent of fools,

And we soak up their derision, just to clap and use these tools.

In yesteryear of 'Murica, confrontation was our creed.

We would banter spirited, with no need to make them bleed.

But nowadays the skeptic's hint is mired by "How dare you!"

A reverie of fawning sport commences while they spare you.

Challenges unspoken in the quest to maintain 'nice,'

Deprive of information. For credentials roll the dice.

The center houses clarity, yet you linger on the rim.

Not all queries reek of arrogance, or speak ad hominem.

Be of lot to question hard, so that you may answer harder.

If their statement throws it far, be prepared to throw it farther.

We can argue without acrimony, with profanity excluded,

But denial foist on passion will make understanding muted.

Direct isn't rude and blunt is just that.

But segue at least to the place you have spat.

I hadn't intended this poem to be loved-

But a prod in the portion where freedom gets shoved.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome CornDawg. Haha.

Well. Some people can say they did 10 card cuts in a row, and if certain people question it, they're the bad guy.

I don't pretend to understand how this stuff works.

By the way, I'm not taking sides here.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Inconvenience, you're a treasure, but you'll always not know why.

It's not anger, grief, or fortitude, that move you to comply.

You, my friend, represent, a parody of the id.

The sincerest compilation twixt the passion and the glib.

Makes you RARE broheem. You've no need to try so hard. Let it flow man.

To: frenchdavid50

-My sincerest apologies, but God love ya for the muse! He works in mysterious ways. Seriously, try the post thing...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Imo. A good way to keep your arm from moving. Shoot before you shake. It sounds weird.. but it works.


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 9, 2016)

Try following your shot to the target with your eye also count one thousand two thousand after the shot and keep your slingshot in original position as best you can this will tell your mind you want your slingshot in the same position during and after the shot making it less likely you will move to the left or right before during or after shot . You can stop counting ounce you cure the problem and after you have developed a more steady shot.Also lighter bands will help a lot when first learning to shoot. Goodluck


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

So, are you shooting to left from the very first shot, or does it get worse the more you shoot? Maybe you are holding and thinking to long? Arm getting tired after awhile? I find that if I stand with pouch drawn for too long, my shots tend to not be accurate and more often than not could even result in the dreaded fork hit and or fly away.

J


----------

